# VK | Ballito Store Opening



## Stroodlepuff (15/3/22)

​

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## TonySC (25/3/22)

Is this a joke? I won't be fooled!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (27/3/22)

TonySC said:


> Is this a joke? I won't be fooled!!!



Nope not a joke

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (28/3/22)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Nope not a joke
> 
> View attachment 252679


online as well 15% off or just in store?


----------



## Gizmo (30/3/22)

Unfortunately just in store. Hopefully we see you there!


----------

